# 226 CPO: Slide is hard to rack



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I just got a CPO P226 and the slide is heavyyyyy. I have a P220, some XDs, XDm, Glock, 1911. Had a Beretta 92FS, a few Taurus, a Walther, a Keltec and never had problems racking the slide. This P226 is really heavy.

Is this normal? Will it soften up? Is it possible that the spring in it is for another model? Can you tell by looking?

Thanks.










Additional info: I think part of it is the slide serrations are rather mild. It's harder to get a goood grip.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

What caliber did you get it in? It's possible that a stiffer spring for .40 S&W or .357 SIG is in place and if it is chambered for 9mm it will be heavy. It's also possible that it is an aftermarket spring.

You can manually cock the hammer prior to racking the slide to make things easier. You may also consider calling SIG Customer Service regarding your concerns. If the wrong spring is in there they will likely replace it for free. I do NOT speak for SiG but this doesn't rate very high on the major malfunction chart by comparison to other problems that have and can be repoted.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

It's a .40. I'll shoot it this weekend and see how it goes. Thanks.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

After shooting 200 rounds today, it has loosened up a bit. I guess Sig put a new spring in and it just needed a little bit of breaking in.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a P229 in 40S&W and it was stiff at first and has loosened up just fine now. Also I believe Sig has tight tolerances on their weapons which also makes them a little stiffer.

P.S. Nice gun!


----------

